# TripleTail AKA Blackfish



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Does anyone fish for these here? I used to fish for them around structure and channel markers around Dauphin Island all the time, but I never see any postings on this board about fishing for them here. Are they not popular, not common, or the best kept secret in local fishing.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

There are a few people on this forum that I have heard of fishing for them in the gulf and mobile bay. Some nice one's to.


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

There are alot of them if you know where to look. Not many people give out the areas. I fish for them in a small 2 mile area in the summer. This past year was the best year I have had in a long time.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I had some posts on here about my tripletail fishing but all my photos got deleted when the forum ownership changed hands so now you only see the text and the YouTube links.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

tarpon01,
I'd love to fish with you sometime. I'll call you when the weather warms up.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I've never targeted them but have caught a bunch off debri in the gulf. I know people that do though, In the summer time just find bouys or something floating and throw a shrimp a few feet away and you should be able to get a hold of something. They are one of the best eating fish there is, similar to flounder. I've also caught them with pinfish.


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

Sounds good....They typically show up around the end of May.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I accidentally caught one in the mouth of the Pearl River at lake Borgne when I was a kid growing up. I've always wanted to catch one again, heck of a fun fight. I would love to know where to target them in our bay area.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If you go to Apalachicola during the summer, you can catch all the tripletail you want. They hang around the bouys and crab traps. Just toss a live shrimp and hang on.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Called both captains on your website Tarpon01- I'll take a tripletail charter when they get here. Call me at 850-255-7667 for credit card info for the booking...Mike


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

mdrobe2 said:


> Called both captains on your website Tarpon01- I'll take a tripletail charter when they get here. Call me at 850-255-7667 for credit card info for the booking...Mike


 
Good talking to you. look forward to the trip.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Tarpon01- Forgot to ask you about where to stay- probly bring my girl with me and we like to stay on the water. Even better if the place has a good restaurant. Lemme know...


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

I've heard that it can be found in long island. Catching it should be more on green crab bait.


----------



## reel slow (Oct 12, 2009)

I have caught them on a few occasions while dolphin fishing on weed lines. When I have caught them, I have seen them and cast to them using small strong hooks and squid or cut bait. Usually I will see small schools of five or six fish. It has never been difficult to catch most or all of them. The largest that I have caught was only three or four pounds. They are always reallyblack in color.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I have always caught them on weedlines 8 to 20 miles out. Start easing down the weed line and you can pick a few out. While doing this, always go in the same direction. The fish will school at the end of the line. Catch your keep and leave the rest.


----------



## Rat (Oct 3, 2009)

Summer is the best time to catch these inshore... Around DI try the Pascaguola ship channel or Mobile Bay ship channel bouys. Good thing about these fish is that they will eat on a neap (spelling ?????) tide. Large shrimp and strong tackle are recomended.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

When do they start showing up in the summer? I know I always saw a few in the rodeo hit the scales, but I've never fished for them or knew where to look. I've heard folks who target them spend all day just running looking for debris. I would like to get the wife and two young kids on one as well as myself as they look fun and I heard they're great eating.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Ruger7mmmag said:


> When do they start showing up in the summer? I know I always saw a few in the rodeo hit the scales, but I've never fished for them or knew where to look. I've heard folks who target them spend all day just running looking for debris. I would like to get the wife and two young kids on one as well as myself as they look fun and I heard they're great eating.


They're here now. Anything floating or structure will hold them.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> I accidentally caught one in the mouth of the Pearl River at lake Borgne when I was a kid growing up. I've always wanted to catch one again, heck of a fun fight. I would love to know where to target them in our bay area.


 
Apprently there arent any in our area, Send me a pm i had a guy tell me where to target them around here and its not a far ride. I wouldnt mind going with you and helping with the little gas we will need and shrimp. Its getting to be about that time. How much does your boat draft?


----------

